# Hemswell Cliff - Lincoln.



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just wondered, as I have to return to Bawtry to get my gas gauge fitted (5min job) it seems a bit silly to come straight back to Sheffield without an outing!

Also have a friend living at this old RAF base who has sent a card in response to mine wondering if they still there. Really pleased not to have lost touch.

So doing a trawl for some photos of the place, I noticed the antiques centre. Would love a look round. - And I can look her up too.

Does anyone know a site with H/S and hookup open in winter. Fancy a farm or similar rather than big site, but near what looks quite a small village.

Would welcome any info, as I have never been to this area. 

- Helena.


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are talking about Hemswell then there is a camp site amongst the various buildings.
We noticed it when we were there a couple of weeks ago and there were a few vans/ caravans parked up.
All I can tell you is that it was called Hemswell Caravan Park and they charge £10/night.
I think the word Park is a loose term as it was just a field.
May be handy for an early start for the car boot which is held there on a Sunday.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you very much - that was quick!! I'll have a look for it now I have a name. Couldn't find a thing when I searched.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

vardy said:


> Thank you very much - that was quick!! I'll have a look for it now I have a name. Couldn't find a thing when I searched.


Just noticed that you wanted EHU though and I did not see any.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Despite being on the doorstep, I can't think of any. Can I however recommend that you do NOT go to Brandy Wharf, in case anyone suggests it. It's not safe for "ordinary" people. :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Dougie - Long time not spoken to you! Been nursing Grandma (lost her recently) not sad as she 101yrs. I am really hesitant to ask after family as it's been a while. I hope your nearest are all well.

Thank you, I was looking at the site. But as I look like a rather frightening traveler, thought they might not have me! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Spent a lot of time at work sorting business for the same!

What's up with the Randy Dwarf place? I will in all seriousness avoid it though, as I value your opinion.

Best wishes, - Helena.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Helena,

Indeed a while - nice to see you ("read" you...??).

I'll PM you re. the other points.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Helena. Were not a milion miles from Hemswell, your welcome to stay with us at SVHQ.

As for Hemswell, they have a market on on Sundays, however im not sure if its on this time of year??? At the same time all the other antique centres etc are open, so it makes it the best day to visit.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
There is a nice CL in Ingham about 5 miles away but not HS or electric and a c&cc equilivant at the pub on the edge of the village which I think may have HS but we are not members so can't check up on that one. It's just down the B1398 from Hemswell cliff and has three pubs 2 of which I can personally recomend and I have heard good things about the third. It is also only 6 miles for Lincoln for all the usual shops. 
James


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

re site Hemswell Antique Centre if you ring this no 01427 668389 for the site information hope they can help.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Shane, - Long time no see. That is a lovely offer. Many thanks! - I would give you good notice if coming over. Often think about you all - 'cos you got me into all this :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll have to fight off the urge to kit out the van BBC radar style if I come there though!!

James and Loueen - Thanks to you both for replying, I will chase the details you have given me up. Sounds promising - as I've said, I could find nothing at all.


----------

